# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Changing username

## Azélor

I was wondering if it was possible to change my username to Azélor
I know it's not a big change but it's something that bugged me in the early days.
When I created my account eons ago, the site would not let me use an accent.
Yet I just saw another user with an accent in his username and was thinking I could have one too like I originally meant to.

----------


## Falconius

But then we won't know how to pronounce your name!   :Razz:

----------


## Azélor

Every time I see my name I think you must pronounce it Azeelor or something.

----------


## Falconius

Basically Az-el-or is how I pronounce it.  But I have no idea how to pronounce an e with an accent.  :Question:

----------


## Tenia

Actually, I should have put an accent on my "e" too  :Wink:

----------


## Azélor

I think é is prononced like ay?
As in Malaysia or hay for example.

----------


## rdanhenry

Without any other information, I'd treat the accent as a stress marker (which would lead me to pronounce it Az-EE-lor rather than Az-ay-lor).

----------


## Azélor

Stress marker as in Tōkyō for example?

The Wikipedia page says we don't have that in French and I'm not sure which words use that in English. I probably don't pay too much attention.
the pronunciation of the "e" is different too. "E" is pronounced just "e" but in English it becomes "ee" like hi,hi,hi!

----------


## RobA

Done.  Everyone welcome our "new" member - Azélor!

-Rob A>

----------


## waldronate

Well, !@#)*^. I'll never be able to spell that. Ah well, back to the old standby from school days: copy and paste!

----------


## Mouse

What key do you have to hit on a UK English keyboard to get one of those accented 'e's?

----------


## Azélor

Thanks Rob A :Smile:

----------


## AzureWings

It generally depends on your operating system, as well as what keyboard language profiles you're using with it and (sometimes) more details about the physical keyboard itself. If I recall you're on Windows 10, Mouse? From looking it up it seems you can bring up the onscreen touch keyboard and use that (doesn't actually require a touchscreen) to get accented versions of a character by clicking and holding down the character in question (disclaimer: this is just stuff I looked up as I'm not on a Windows 10 machine myself). There are a number of other options, but that is among the more straightforward that I could find.

There tends not to be a great way to quickly enter characters that don't normally appear in the current keyboard language solely using a physical keyboard - in many cases for that there's some method by which you need to enter the unicode representation which is always a bit cumbersome compared to just typing characters in the normal manner. Windows has had a method by which you can hold down ALT and type the four-digit Unicode representation for the character you want, but that requires you use the number pad on the keyboard with Num Lock on (and thus the physical keyboard must have a separate numpad, and not all do) and also means you need to look up the Unicode character values for each accented character you want, which can be somewhat tedious.

I'm speaking from my background on a US English keyboard, so it is possible the UK English keyboard profile(s) have some additional functionality built-in for certain accented characters, but I'd be surprised if that was true of very many such characters even if it is the case.

----------


## Mouse

I still don't know how to get one of those special e's, so you may get the old spelling from me if I'm in too much of a hurry to try copying things that are also links.  (I usually end up accidentally following the link) 

Sorry Azélor!

EDIT: ninjad by AzureWings  :Razz: 

That's just way too complicated for me!  Sorry *sheepish smile*

I'm trying to work out how to get into my dictionary and delete the added word Azelor, and then into my autocorrect so that typing Azelor makes it autocorrect to Azélor 

(its a copy and paste for now, but keeps autocorrecting itself back to Azelor when I use a space after it)

----------


## Azélor

It's ok if you spell my name without the accent Mouse!
I understand that many don't have them on their keyboard. 
in French, my keyboard has a key just for the é because it is used a lot. 

éèêëç

I used to write in Chinese using the letter and a number after like 
ma3 = mǎ
I don't have that accent on my keyboard so I understand you.

----------


## Mouse

But... but... but...

It matters to me  :Smile: 

I'll work it out, and then I'll describe it to others  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Well, I can do it in Word on my machine, but I can't seem to delete a word I've added to whatever dictionary I'm using when I write in one of these comment boxes - unless someone can help with that?

----------


## AzureWings

What browser are you using?

----------


## Mouse

At the moment I'm logged into Win 10, so its Edge.

I haven't managed to get back online in Linux, which for me is still in a mess because of this Intel update (its the Win 10 patch for it that's allowed me to get back online).  If I could get it to work I'd be using Firefox there.

----------


## AzureWings

For Edge, it seems you need to manually edit the file where custom addition words get stored (which is really not ideal, but there's not much to be done about it). User custom dictionary words are stored in a file located at \Users\(your username)\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Spelling\en-GB\default.dic . Although the file extension may be unfamiliar, it should be editable in Notepad like a normal text file; the contents should be a series of one word per line, each of which will be a custom word that was added to the dictionary at some point. If you find 'Azelor' in that file and change it to 'Azélor' in Notepad and save it, that should be sufficient to change the auto-correction behavior.

The AppData folder is hidden, so note that navigating there visually through File Explorer will require checking the box to show hidden files under the view tab. Also note that the folder with the name 'en-GB' is dependent on the language - that's the folder to use for UK English, while 'en-US' is for US English, for example. Also note there can be multiple files called 'default' in the final folder; you'll want the one with file extension '.dic'.

Firefox, as it turns out, is in a similar boat - you need to manually edit the dictionary file to remove words as far as I'm aware, although the dictionary for Firefox will of course be located in a different place.

Let me know if you need more detail/clarification, and sorry if it's either too confusing or says a bunch you're already familiar with.

----------


## Mouse

Let me just try that

Azélor 

EXCELLENT!

Thank you very much.

What a BIND!  LOL!

I'll have a closer look at the Firefox setup when I manage to get Linux download manager to work so that I can download the Firefox update and open the browser.  (It won't let me open Firefox without updating it, but it won't update)

----------

